# 800D Lieferungsschäden?



## fac3l3ss (14. Dezember 2011)

*800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Corsair Obsidian 800D gekauft, allerdings scheint die Lieferung nicht gerade zärtlich stattgefunden zu sein...
Der Karton mit Schrauben etc. war mit der Plastikverdeckung der SATA-Anschlüsse lose im Gehäuse.
Bei der Deckklappe für die CPU ist ein "Stift" abgebrochen, also kann ich sie nicht einsetzen.
Heute Abend werde ich nach weiteren Defekten suchen und Bilder machen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Wenn du nicht direkt bei Corsair gekauft hast, ist das eigentlich ein Fall für eine Reklamation bei deinem Händler.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



<> schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht direkt bei Corsair gekauft hast, ist das eigentlich ein Fall für eine Reklamation bei deinem Händler.


 Hm... Dem Gehäuse liegt ein roter "STOPP!"-Zettel bei:
"DIESES PRODUKT NICHT IM GESCHÄFT ZURÜCKGEBEN!
Wenden Sie sich für technischen Support oder
Kundendienst direkt an den Corsair Kundendienst unter:
(...)"
Außerdem will ich das Gehäuse nicht nochmal extra wegschicken... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hm... Dem Gehäuse liegt ein roter "STOPP!"-Zettel bei:
> "DIESES PRODUKT NICHT IM GESCHÄFT ZURÜCKGEBEN!
> Wenden Sie sich für technischen Support oder
> Kundendienst direkt an den Corsair Kundendienst unter:
> ...


 
Öha! Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



<> schrieb:


> Öha! Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.


 *Bilderpost*
Jetzt hast du sowas gesehen 
1. Bild: STOP!
2. Bild: CPU-Klappe, normale Seite
3. Bild: CPU-Klappe, kaputte Seite


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Den Stop Zettel hab ich auch bei meinem H100 drin..


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Öha! Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.



Der war bei meinem 800D auch dabei 

Einfach PN mit den Bildern und deiner Adresse an Bluebeard, der wird's richten


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



watercooled schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe ihm schon eine PN mit dem Link zum Thread geschickt 
Aber er ist seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr online gewesen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



<> schrieb:


> Öha! Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.


 Habe mich bei meinem 650D auch gewundert, scheint Corsair aber so zu machen


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Corsair hat ja einen SUPER SUPPORT hust, hust...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## TankCommander (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Wo hast du das Gehäuse gekauft?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert?




( MfG
fac3l3ss )



TankCommander schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Gehäuse gekauft?


Da: anobo.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Obsidian Serie 800D, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Habe nur gute Erfahrung! 


MfG
fac3l3ss

(Wegen dem ersten Zitat: Sollte "Nichts" bedeuten.)


----------



## TankCommander (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Preis ist wirklich gut...Will mir auch das Gehäuse holen? Wie ist dein erster Eindruck? vom Schaden abgesehen


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Preis ist wirklich gut...Will mir auch das Gehäuse holen? Wie ist dein erster Eindruck? vom Schaden abgesehen


 Ich sage es nicht gerne, aber "AWESOME" passt da schon 
(BTW Ich werde diesbezüglich gerade per PN und im Thread gefragt... Von 2 verschiedenen Usern )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TankCommander (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Stell doch das Gehäuse in einem Threat mit Bildern vor?   

Würde bestimmt vielen Leuten gefallen und einige Fragen beantworten


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Stell doch das Gehäuse in einem Threat mit Bildern vor?
> 
> Würde bestimmt vielen Leuten gefallen und einige Fragen beantworten


 Da fehlt mir der Hintergrund und ich will mein PC nicht zerlegen... Dazu kommen die 4 von mir verursachten Löcher in der Seitenwand 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Corsair, ich bin mit eurem Support NICHT ZUFRIEDEN! -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Bitte eine Mail mit Fotos und Beschreibung des Schadens (sowie Link zum Thread) an Corsair@ci7.eu schicken 
mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Bitte eine Mail mit Fotos und Beschreibung des Schadens (sowie Link zum Thread) an Corsair@ci7.eu schicken
> mfg


 OK, interessant das ein User helfen muss, aber wenn es dann klappt, wäre es super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Hi,

sorry - hatten einige Verzögerungen durch verschiedene Ursachen (Events/Urlaub/Krank)...

Also Du kannst jederzeit eine RMA einleiten und um die Teile bitten die defekt sind - das ist relativ einfach 
Einfach auf Corsair.com die RMA starten und dann dort mitteilen um welche Teile es Dir geht. 
Der Austausch sollte recht flott von statten gehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Also soll ich einfach unten auf CONTACT -> Customer Service klicken und auf deutsch den Defekt beschreiben sowie die Bilder verlinken?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Das ist nur bei Fragen, Du brauchst je Ersatz RMA ist da die Wahl:

-> 1.Corsair.com
-> 2.Support
-> 3.Submit RMA Request
-> Anweisungen Folgen und alles korrekt ausfüllen
-> Danach gibt es binnen 48h Auto Antworten über Auftragseingang und irgendwann bekommste ein Lable etc. dann eine Mail dorthin (steht auch in der Mail die Adresse) und dann um die einzelnen Teile bitten, kann in englisch oder deutsch erfolgen - das ist egal.

Greets


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> (...)


 OK, danke schonmal! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: 800D Lieferungsschäden?*

Nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

